# [XORG]ATI et configuration de Xorg

## Max la menace

Bonjour tout le monde,

Déjà je tiens à signaler que je suis nouveau sur Gentoo (je viens de laisser tomber Ubuntu), et que (avec le peu que je vois), ça à l'air d'être une distribution assez puissante et bien conçu ^^. Qui n'a jamais rêvé de pouvoir TOUT configurer selon ses envies ? Pour peu que ça marche...

Je sais aussi que des utilisateurs ont déjà eu des problèmes avec la configuration de Xorg pour leur ATI. Mais je n'ai toujours pas réussis à faire marcher Xorg, et je sais pas d'où vient vraiment mon problème.

Donc pour commencer ma configuration matérielle : J'ai une carte ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570. J'ai vu que pour les cartes ATI Mobility Xorg doit être paramétré à la main, avec l'aide de xorgconfig.

Bon déjà on va commencer du côté du kernel. En cherchant un peu à droite à gauche, j'ai finis part configurer quelques trucs.

```
Device Drivers --->

   Graphics support --->

      -*- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

          <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

// Je tiens quand même à signaler que je ne sais pas du tout à quoi ça correspond :/ Et c'est le seul d'activer (en module). Ensuite :

      <M>   Direct Rendering Manager (Xfree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI suppor [...] //Le reste est coupé

         <M>   ATI Radeon // Bon j'ai activé que ça étant donné que ma carte est bien une ATI (Mobility) Radeon
```

Donc déjà au niveau de ma carte graphique, pour le kernel, est-ce que c'est bon ? ou y a t'il des trucs à rajouter ? Et existe t'il un coin où on peut avoir des explication sur :

```
      -*- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

          <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

Et j'ai bien ajouté les lignes :

```
intel-agp

fglrx
```

Dans le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 et apparemment ils sont bien lancé vu que je n'ai aucune erreur au lancement de Gentoo.

Ensuite, j'ai bien installé xorg-x11 et ati-drivers. Mais quand je fais Xorg -configure (étant donné que xorgcfg et xorgconfig n'existe pas), il s'arrête avec une erreur fatale. Voilà le log :

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #6 SMP Mon Nov 30 18:11:24 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 30 November 2009  05:22:16PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec  1 15:20:48 2009

(II) Loader magic: 0xf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

   fglrx

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.65.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: 

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.65.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.65                                 

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug 13 2009 21:15:59

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x9612

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x9553

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9553) found

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e75f6]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x4735f9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7fe8b0764f50]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x92e) [0x7fe8afb6610e]

4: X(xf86CallDriverProbe+0xe4) [0x466c44]

5: X(DoConfigure+0x19c) [0x471d6c]

6: X(InitOutput+0x998) [0x4686d8]

7: X(main+0x200) [0x430500]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7fe8b07515c6]

9: X [0x42fb59]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Et quand je lance :

```
aticonfig --initial
```

La seule chose que j'ai, c'est un écran noir avec la joie de devoir rebooter ! Impossible de le quitter.

Et pour finir, dans /etc/make.conf, j'ai bien ajouté les lignes :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

Alors voilà ! Si vous pouvez m'aider ou faire avancer le schmilblick je vous en remercie d'avance !Last edited by Max la menace on Sat Dec 05, 2009 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max la menace

Bonsoir,

Je suis désolé pour le double post mais, je n'ai toujours pas avancé. Je ne sais toujours pas vers où me tourner et comment faire pour configurer Xorg pour pouvoir utiliser une interface graphique.

Si ça peut aider j'ai un PC portable ACER Aspire 7535G.

J'espère que quelqu'un peut m'aider ! Parce que j'aurais bien besoin de mon PC !

D'avance merci !

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum,

tout d'abord pourrrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Concernant ton souci avec la carte ATI, je n'ai pas trop d'idées comme ça, mais je sais qu'il y a eu quelques changements pour les cartes ATI dans le kernel 2.6.32 qui vient de sortir. Et aussi, tu pourrais peut-être essayer les drivers libres radeonhd, il me semble qu'il y a un support 3D expérimental. Et même autrement, ça te permettra déjà d'avoir une 2D correcte.

EDIT : Tu peux aussi regarder ici et là

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Rajoute les drivers radeon , radeonhd ds ton make.conf comme a présicé kernelsensei pour avoir simplement le choix ...

Pour ton cas, je crois qu'il faut que tu rajoute une section Device avec comme driver fglrx ds ton xorg.conf, fait qques recherche tu trouveras des xorg.conf pour le driver proprio ati (fglrx).

Le mien avec le driver radeon:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver     "radeon"

        Option     "DRI"  "on"

        Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option     "DPMS" "True"

EndSection
```

Je suis passé au driver radeon récemment et je ne regrette rien ... (radeonhd posais problème pour mon cas) donc tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser fglrx .

Liens radeonhd et radeon

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses ! Je vais essayer de voir avec les drivers radeon au lieu de flgrx (si j'y arrive). Mais concernant ce que dit man in the hill :

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ton cas, je crois qu'il faut que tu rajoute une section Device avec comme driver fglrx ds ton xorg.conf

 

Le problème ce que Xorg ne configure rien. Il me crée pas de xorg.conf, alors pour rajouter une section device... mais j'vais voir ce que je peux faire avec les drivers libres ce soir. Je vous tiens au courant s'il y a du nouveau.

Merci encore !

PS : J'ai changé le titre pour qu'il soit conforme. J'espère que ça va. Je ne savais pas trop quoi mettre comme thème !

----------

## man in the hill

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Je vous remercie pour vos réponses ! Je vais essayer de voir avec les drivers radeon au lieu de flgrx (si j'y arrive). Mais concernant ce que dit man in the hill :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Pour ton cas, je crois qu'il faut que tu rajoute une section Device avec comme driver fglrx ds ton xorg.conf 
> ...

 

Configuration X -Doc Gentoo-

T'inquiète, tu vas y arriver !

@+

PS: Tu as les fichier pour configurer ton clavier et souris ds /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/

- 10-keymap.fdi

- 10-x11-input.fdi

----------

## Max la menace

Bonsoir,

Bon, j'ai l'impression que ça "avance" (si on peut dire ça comme ça). Quand je lance Xorg -configure, j'ai plus de message d'erreur juste un écran noir ! Donc évidemment, le reboot inévitable, et j'ai rien dans /var/log/xorg.0.log. C'est gênant pour savoir où est le problème. Et les fichiers xorg.conf sont vides aussi.

Mais je pense que le problème vient du fait que mon PC et un ordi portable et qu'il ne détecte pas l'écran. Il doit y avoir une manipulation à faire que je n'ai pas faite ! Je vais voir si je trouve quelques chose ! Et demain si j'ai le temps je brancherais un écran, voir si ça marche !

Mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait s'il y a des manipulation du fait que le processeur est un AMD, et s'il y a un moyen de savoir si l'ATI Mobility Radeon HD4570 était un PCI ou un AGP ? (parceque je trouve rien sur le net à propos de ça) Voire s'il y a d'autres manipulation à faire du côté du kernel !

Merci

----------

## Gaby

Bonsoir,

Juste une remarque, je ne sais pas si ça peux être ça mais après mon dernier update de Xorg, un emerge --depclean m'a supprimé TWM et quelques autres soft associés. Je suppose (j'ai cherché rapidement sur gento-portage.com sans succès) que TWM n'est plus une dépendance de Xorg et que c'est le WM qui était lancé par défaut par un startx.

Ceci expliquerai l'écran noir non ?

Gaby

----------

## man in the hill

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon, j'ai l'impression que ça "avance" (si on peut dire ça comme ça). Quand je lance Xorg -configure, j'ai plus de message d'erreur juste un écran noir ! Donc évidemment, le reboot inévitable, et j'ai rien dans /var/log/xorg.0.log. C'est gênant pour savoir où est le problème. Et les fichiers xorg.conf sont vides aussi.
> 
> Mais je pense que le problème vient du fait que mon PC et un ordi portable et qu'il ne détecte pas l'écran. Il doit y avoir une manipulation à faire que je n'ai pas faite ! Je vais voir si je trouve quelques chose ! Et demain si j'ai le temps je brancherais un écran, voir si ça marche !
> ...

 

Faut lire le message ds la console ou faire une recherche sur le forum ou sur un moteur de recherche, il y a surement pleins d'info sur comment configurer xorg ... Quand tu lances Xorg -configure, un fichier /root/xorg.conf.new est créé, il faut le copier ds /etc/X11 en le renommant xorg.conf (vu que tu n'en a pas ...) et la tu le modifies à ta guise ...

Ta carte est surement une pci express et il faut activer le pci express ds le kernel ...

----------

## engil

Le plus simple à mon avis pour l'instant, c'est d'oublier les drivers proprios ATI, ils sont mal supportés par les kernels récents / xorg récents.

J'ai également une HD4570, et ça fonctionne très bien avec les drivers opensource (radeon ou radeonhd). Pour la conf du kernel, le wiki Gentoo est bien fourni je crois

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RadeonHD

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

A savoir en plus, le dernier kernel 2.6.32 supporte la 3D pour les chips R600/R700 (le HD4570 est un RV710).

Concernant fglrx, il y a aussi pas mal d'infos sur le wiki, à voir dans l'article concerné.

Enfin ayant la même carte, il vaut mieux pour l'instant utiliser les drivers opensource, configurer clavier et souris via HAL, moi dans cette config je n'ai pas besoin de xorg.conf.

Voilà, je pourrais te donner plus d'infos sur les confs kernel / hal / X si tu veux.

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Et merci pour vos réponses à tout les trois ! Pour répondre à engil, j'ai laissé tombé flgrx et pris radeon.

Ensuite, quand j'ai fais X -config /root/xorg.conf j'ai eu un nouveau message d'erreur qui confirme bien ce que je disais :

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Sun Dec 6 11:31:44 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 06 December 2009  04:02:22PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec  7 16:16:43 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) No Layout section. Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) No Layout section. Using the default keyboard configuration.

(II) Loader magic: 0xf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

Primary device is not PCI

(==) Matched vesa for the autoconfigured driver

(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: 

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Comme le dit si bien le log... il ne détecte pas mon écran (et apparemment ça à l'air d'avoir un rapport avec un truc du nom de vesa). Je vais essayé de voir un peu plus. Si jamais ça vous parle dites le moi ! Merci d'avance !

 *Quote:*   

> Voilà, je pourrais te donner plus d'infos sur les confs kernel / hal / X si tu veux.

 

Franchement c'est pas de refus ! Etant donné que c'est la première fois que je configure un kernel (j'ai juste suivit les docs sans trop vraiment comprendre). Quand à HAL j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est ! Et X à force de chercher comment le faire marcher j'vais finir par comprendre :p !

Merci !

----------

## RickyLoad

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A savoir en plus, le dernier kernel 2.6.32 supporte la 3D pour les chips R600/R700 (le HD4570 est un RV710). 
> 
> 

 

Perso j'ai une HD3450 (ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3450 -  RV620)

 et suis passé sous le kernel 2.6.32 ==> ben pas de 3d pour l'instant , 

toujours le petit ==>

 (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) 

Je crois que va falloir encore un peu de patience toutes les cartes sont pas encore reconnues .

Mais bon çà devrait arriver avec les prochaines evolutions de kernel  :Smile: 

Allez encore un peu de patience  :Wink: 

----------

## engil

Effectivement RickyLoad, j'ai parlé un peu vite ...

A priori, il faut installer le DRI du package mesa-experimental (je ne sais pas si c'est dispo via portage), m'enfin ça arrive à grands pas !  :Very Happy: 

@Max, il faudrait vérifier si HAL est actif, auquel cas la détéction de l'écran devrait se faire finger in ze nose

Peux tu faire un :

```
# rc-status
```

et poster le résultat.

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Alors avec rc-status j'ai :

```
Runlevel: default

local               [started]

net.wlan0        [started]

netmount        [started]

syslog-ng        [started]

vixie-cron        [started]
```

----------

## engil

Donc à vue de nez HAL ne tourne pas. 

Je te conseille de passer par evdev pour les périphériques (clavier, souris).

Voir ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

HAL va détecter tout seul comme un grand la conf Xorg et met tout en place normalement, voir les différents posts sur le forum et via google.

Dans le make.conf :

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

Vérifier que evdev est dans le kernel :

```

grep -i evdev /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Si tu as effectivement une ATI HD4XXX, je posterais mes confs ce soir.

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Bon... j'ai installé Hal et il est lancé au démarrage du système. J'ai rajouter evdev (qui est activé dans le kernel CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y) au make.conf. J'ai fait :

```
emerge -auDNv world
```

... histoire que tout soit OK !

Je lance donc la configuration de Xorg... et toujours no screens found !

 *Quote:*   

> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> 
> Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
> ...

 

Bon... j'ai mis en gras et rouge les erreurs. Déjà ACPI (bon j'pense pas que ça soit urgent... j'verrais ça plus tard quand j'aurais une interface graphique... si un jour j'y arrive !).

Mais il y a déjà un problème avec fbdev. C'est, apparemment un système graphique pour la console. Mais c'est aussi complètement indépendant du matériel et pas besoin de X ! Alors serais-ce vraiment lié ? Je ne pense pas ! Mais bon... j'peux me gourrer ou mal comprendre le truc !

Ensuite vesa. C'est quand même après avoir trouver le driver vesa, que Xorg plante... mais apparemment c'est "l'ancêtre" du PCI ! Alors je me demande bien ce que ça fou là :/

J'en ai finis par déduire que : soit il manque un paquet, soit le kernel est mal configuré quelque part ! Et je pense pas que le problème vienne du fait que j'ai une ATI !

Voilà ! J'espère qu'on va finir par y arriver !

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

J'ai l'impression que ta carte graphique est bizarre :

```
(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

Primary device is not PCI 
```

Il te détecte un RS780M mais une HD3200 et tu dit que c'est une Mobility HD4570 qui d'après  cette page (dsl pas trouvé l'équivalent en driver radeon mais je crois que cette partie est commune aux 2) devrait être un chipset M92 qui n'est supporté que de façon expérimental par le driver radeonHD (à voir pour radeon, pas le temps de regarder).

De plus à aucun moment dans ton log Xorg ne cherche à chargé le driver radeon.

Gaby

----------

## engil

Concernant acpid, je pense qu'un "rc-update add acpid default" devrait suffire.

Peux-tu confirmer que dans ton make.conf tu as bien :

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd"

```

Si ce n'est pas le cas, fait la modif dans le make.conf et recompile xorg + ati-drivers + evdev

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd ou x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeon

En faisant l'emerge du xorg-server il devrait installer la partie radeon et evdev en dépendances, selon le make.conf.

Une fois que ça c'est fait, reboot, et normalement tu n'a pas besoin de faire la configuration du xorg.conf.

Si tu peux préciser aussi le gestionnaire de fenetre (kde,gnome...) ainsi que le login manager (xdm, kdm, gdm...) que tu compte utiliser ou qui sont installés.

J'essaie de poster ce que j'ai chez moi ce soir, ça devrait aider.

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

@Gaby : Alors en ce qui concerne les cartes. J'ai booté sur le liveCD d'Ubuntu histoire de faire un petit lspci :

```
# lspci |grep -i radeon

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies Inc. RS780m/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies Inc. M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
```

+ un device audio que je n'ai pas noté. Je me suis dis donc, boot sur le CD d'installation de Gentoo voir ce qu'il détecte. Au démarrage il m'affiche bien une ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series. Donc il doit y avoir un problème sur l'installation de Gentoo qui fait qu'il ne la détecte pas. Car en faisant un lspci |grep -i radeon il me renvoie que la :

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies Inc. RS780m/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
```

et j'ai plus l'audio !

@Engil : J'ai bien mis :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd" 
```

dans le make.conf. J'ai quand même fait :

```
emerge xorg-server xf86-input-evdev  xf86-video-radeonhd
```

Vu que xf86-video-radeon n'existe pas !

Par contre, xorg-server me renvoie :

 *Quote:*   

> Users of reduced blanking now need:
> 
>    Option "ReducedBlanking"
> 
> In the relevant Monitor section(s).
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il me veut. Etant donné que les drivers sont installés !

Sinon... j'ai rebooté, et rien a changé ! J'ai ma console, et quand je fais Xorg -configure : écran noir ! Quand je fais Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new il me met les mêmes lignes (à part ACPI qui charge maintenant ! :p)

Sinon j'hésite entre kdm et KDE ou gdm et Gnome ! Mais je pencherais plus pour gdm et Gnome, parce qu'il parait qu'il est plus léger !

Voilà !

----------

## engil

Effectivement y'a un truc qui cloche par rapport à la détection de ta carte, c'est étrange...

Si c'est un laptop, ça me parait peu probable qu'il y ait un IGP plus une carte dédiée, je vois pas trop la ...

Est-ce que tu peux préciser le modèle exact de ton portable ?

Concernant la gentoo, s'il ne détecte pas la carte c'est que le driver n'est pas chargé je pense, mais ça nous avance pas beaucoup ...

Je sèche un peu là   :Confused: 

Une derniere chose, essaie plutot un startx à la place du xorg -configure et "grep -i radeon /var/log/Xorg.0.log" + "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle est ta configuration noyau. As-tu bien chargé les modules liés à ta carte-mère, entre autres PCI Express.

----------

## Max la menace

@engil : Le laptop c'est un Acer Aspire 7535G.

Startx renvoie les mêmes erreurs. (Et quand je fais crtl+c pour l'arrêter il renvoie :

```
xinit : no such file or directory (errno2) : unable to connect to X server

xinit : no such process (errno3) : unexpected signal 2.
```

dans la console).

@XavierMiller : Au démarrage de Gentoo il y a juste le module radeon de lancé. Et dans le kernel, j'ai fais un tour dans Bus options (PCI, etc...) --->

```
Bus options (PCI, etc...) --->

[*] PCI support

[*] Support mmconfig PCI config space acess

[*] Support for DMA Remapping devices (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*] PCI Express support

<*> PCI Express Hotplug Driver

[*] Root Port Advances Error Reporting Support

-*-Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

<*>PCI Stub Driver

[*] Interrupts on hypertransport devices

[*] PCI IOV support

<*>Support for PCI hotplug --->

                <*> ACPI PCI hotplug Driver
```

Je ne sais pas trop si c'est ça que tu voulais. Mais là on voit bien que PCI et PCI Express sont compilé dans le noyau ! :/ Si vous voulez je peux envoyer le .config si ça peut aider !

----------

## engil

Bon ben la .... je regarde ce soir sur ma conf et je poste ce qui est utile ...

----------

## boozo

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> dans le make.conf. J'ai quand même fait :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati pour utiliser le drivers radeon il me semble ? Je pense comme l'on déjà souligné certain que le support de ta carte dans radeonhd est "partiel" et que c'est pour cela que tu n'as pas la seconde ligne spécifique HD 4xxx dans ton lspci par rapport à celle du livecd.

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

Met à jour ta base de donnée PCI via update-pciids et redonne nous la sortie de lspci.

Gaby

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai pas lu grand chose du thread, juste assez pour rappeler que pour configurer fglrx, c'est aticonfig qu'il faut utiliser, et pas autre chose (xorgtrucmachin).

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

Bon déjà comme tu peux le voir ici ta carte est supportée 

==> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README

Que ce soit sous la forme RS780 ou M92 (qui reste en experimental toutefois) donc tu peux a mon avis utiliser le driver radeonHD

Pour la suite 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, xorg-server me renvoie :
> 
> Citation:
> ...

 

A chaque mise à jour de xorg-server tu dois comme c'est précisé , recompiler tes drivers, un simple 

==> emerge -1av `qlist -IC x11-driver`

Sinon as tu un fichier ==> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

et à quoi ressemble t il ??

Tiens pour ex je te colle le mien 

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

 <device>

 <!-- Souris -->

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

   </match> 

 <!-- Clavier --> 

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

   </match>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp:toggle</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">grp_led:scroll</append>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">,winkeys</merge>

   </match>

 </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Ultime question , ton xorg-server est bien compilé avec le USE ==> hal ??

Voilà en espérant aider 

RickyLoad

----------

## boozo

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Bon déjà comme tu peux le voir ici ta carte est supportée 
> 
> ==> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README
> ...

 

En effet ça aide bien d'avoir confirmation du support   :Wink: 

Je m'étais juste basé sur un wiki d'Arch qui, pour une autre machine ayant cette carte, préconisait le "radeon" et comme les deux sont actifs dans le make.conf avec priorité sur ce dernier autant qu'il soit installé pour tester non ?

----------

## engil

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon radeonhd"

engil@laptoo ~ $ eix -I xorg              

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers                 

     

     Installed versions:  1.7(18:17:57 10/29/09)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_vesa

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[U] x11-base/xorg-server

     

     Installed versions:  1.7.1(19:10:38 10/30/09)(hal nptl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

engil@laptoo ~ $ eix -I xf86-input

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  2.1.3 (~)2.2.2 2.2.5 (~)2.3.0 (~)2.3.1 {debug hal}

     Installed versions:  2.3.0(21:02:22 10/29/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  (~)6.11.0 6.12.1-r1 (~)6.12.2 6.12.4 {debug}

     Installed versions:  6.12.4(21:03:26 10/29/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

     Available versions:  1.2.3 (~)1.2.4 1.2.5 (~)1.3.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.3.0(21:04:02 10/29/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

     Description:         Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

[I] sys-apps/hal

     

     Installed versions:  0.5.13-r2(11:36:01 08/03/09)(X acpi crypt kernel_linux -apm -consolekit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -laptop -policykit -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

engil@laptoo ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

```

Voila, a comparer  :Smile: 

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Déjà merci à tous d'avoir répondu !

Le problème "avance" on peut dire ! Maintenant ma carte HD4570 est détecté et le log renvoie une autre erreur !

Donc déjà le make.conf il a bien hal dans la variable USE, radeon et radeonhd dans la variable VIDEO_CARDS et evdev dans INPUT_DEVICES. J'ai xorg-x11, xf86-video-ati, xf86-video-radeonhd, xf86-video-evdev, xf86-video-fbdev, hal d'installé (je ne crois pas en avoir oublié).

xorg-server à été récompilé ainsi que les drivers ! (et le système est à jour).

Donc quand je lance :

Xorg -configure -> écran noir ! Obligé de relancé l'ordi

Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new (fichier qui n'existe pas) -> 

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #8 SMP Tue Dec 8 16:27:51 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 10 December 2009  07:59:49PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 11 14:46:13 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

Primary device is not PCI

(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.4.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: 

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Voilà. Comme on peut le voir, ma ATI Mobility HD 4570 est détecté, mais le drivers ATI ne sont pas "chargé". Et je pense que c'est ça qui renvoie :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

 

Mais le truc c'est que je ne vois pas comment forcer Xorg à charger les drivers ATI. SI quelqu'un a une idée (je sens qu'on touche au but)

Merci encore !

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

Essaye en créant le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf avec ça dedans :

```
Section "Device"

       Identifier  "HD4570"

       Driver      "radeon"

   BusID     "PCI:02:00:0"

EndSection
```

Et donne le log

Gaby

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Ben pour te donner un log ça va être dûr ! Quand je lance startx, j'ai un écran noir, obligé de rebooter, et le log vide !

Je vais finir par devenir fou !

J'y comprend rien ! J'ai ma carte de détectée, j'ai mes drivers d'installer, j'ai xorg-server de compilé et de recompilé !..

Qu'est-ce qui cloche ?

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

De ce que je comprend de ton dernier log, il trouve tes 2 cartes graphiques et par défaut il doit prendre la 1ere (Device 0). Comme il n'a pas de fichier de conf il prend celui par défaut (vesa) et vu que tu as une 2eme carte sur ton PC, ton écran doit être branché sur la 2eme.

Partant de ça, j'aurais tendance à dire qu'il faut le forcer à prendre la 2eme carte et à utiliser le driver radeon. C'est ce qu'est sensé faire le code de mon post précédent. A moins que je me sois planté quelque part.

Comment fais-tu pour avoir le log que tu nous as poster ? C'est celui généré lors du Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new ?

Quand tu dis que tu as un écran noir et que tu dois rebooter, tu es réellement planté ? un retour sur les tty (ALT+F1) ne fonctionne pas ? 

Aussi est ce que tu ne peux pas désactiver la carte intégré depuis le bios ?

Gaby

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Alors :

 *Quote:*   

> Comment fais-tu pour avoir le log que tu nous as poster ? C'est celui généré lors du Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new ? 

 

Oui !

 *Quote:*   

> Quand tu dis que tu as un écran noir et que tu dois rebooter, tu es réellement planté ? un retour sur les tty (ALT+F1) ne fonctionne pas ? 

 

Non ! impossible de retourner à tty ! J'ai tout essayé en matière de raccourcis clavier (alt+f1, crtl+alt+suppr, crtl+alt+retour en arrière...) rien ne fonctionne. Obligé de couper l'ordi !

 *Quote:*   

> Aussi est ce que tu ne peux pas désactiver la carte intégré depuis le bios ? 

 

J'ai rien trouvé pour faire ça !

Mais de mon côté j'ai essayé un Xorg -verbose -configure (espérant avoir un log) et ben bingo ça marche. Mais là où c'est hallucinant, c'est qu'il me détecte les cartes, me charge les drivers... et il n'y a aucune erreur (mis a part le clavier et la souris qui à un avertissement !)

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #8 SMP Tue Dec 8 16:27:51 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 11 December 2009  02:58:12PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 13 12:00:57 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "HD3200"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse

(WW) Disabling Keyboard

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880

(II) Primary Device is: 

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000afdf0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000afdf0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics" (ChipID = 0x9612)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
```

Et ben toujours écran noir, reboot & cie ! (de plus je viens de voir que mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf était vide...)... Je pense aussi qu'il essaie de rechercher l'écran sur la HD3200 et qu'il doit être branché sur la HD4570... Mais avec la section device comme tu m'as dis... il comprend toujours pas !

----------

## boozo

Et ben ! c'est une vrai histoire de fou   :Sad: 

Pourrais-tu vérifier que tu as bien un fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi et qu'il est renseigné avec les infos que t'as donné RickyLoad un peu plus haut sur cette page, juste pour être sûr que ton clavier fonctionne correctement.

D'autre part, supprime le(s) fichier /root/xorg.conf.new qui pourraient parasiter et édite un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf avec les données que t'as donné Gaby en rajoutant dans la section device :

```
Option "NoINT10" "1"
```

(et vérifie que tu as le package x11-wm/twm d'installé juste histoire que)

Relance un startx et on verra si il y a autre chose dans les logs /var/log/Xorg.0.log ensuite

Je me doute bien que tu dois être exaspéré mais courage !   :Wink: 

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Pourrais-tu vérifier que tu as bien un fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi et qu'il est renseigné avec les infos que t'as donné RickyLoad un peu plus haut sur cette page, juste pour être sûr que ton clavier fonctionne correctement. 

 

J'ai récupéré exactement le même fichier !

 *Quote:*   

> D'autre part, supprime le(s) fichier /root/xorg.conf.new qui pourraient parasiter et édite un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf avec les données que t'as donné Gaby en rajoutant dans la section device :
> 
> ```
> Option "NoINT10" "1"
> ```
> ...

 

IL n'y a pas de fichier /root/xorg.conf.new, "NoINT10" "1" ne change rien et twm est bien installé !

 *Quote:*   

> Relance un startx et on verra si il y a autre chose dans les logs /var/log/Xorg.0.log ensuite

 

Le log est vide ! Et quand je lance Xorg -verbose -configure, le log est de nouveau vide

C'est quand même dingue !

Donc en résumé :

Ma carte est détectée

J'ai récupéré le fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi de RickyLoad

Apparemment xorg cherche l'écran sur la carte HD3200 au lieu de la HD4570 (qui doit être celle où est branché mon écran)

Je n'ai plus de log

Il n'y a pas de fichier /root/xorg.conf.new

Mes drivers sont tous installés

```
# qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
```

Hal et bien installé et evdev aussi !

Mon make.conf

```
CFLAG="-march=athlon64 -02 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="fr en"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2 hal"

#MIRRORS : serveurs français et SYNC : serveurs européens

Video_CARDS="radeon radeonhd"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Qu'est-ce qu'y va pas   :Evil or Very Mad:   ?

----------

## boozo

laisse de côté les Xorg -configure et lance simplement #startx !

Il doit bien y avoir un log produit dans /var/log !  :Shocked:  (supprime les anciens si tu veux le fichier sera recréé)

Edit: hé les vieux rammenez-vous : on va finir en ssh party  :Laughing: 

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

J'ai bien supprimé le log... mais il recrée un fichier vide (et seulement avec startx).

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

Dans ton log tu as ce passage qui m'interpelle :

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 13 12:00:57 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "HD3200"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"
```

Apparemment il trouve un fichier de conf en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Peux tu nous le poster en intégralité (s'il existe réellement) ?

Il est clair que Xorg pense que ton écran cherche à associer l'écran à la HD3200.

```
Option "NoINT10" "1"
```

Qu'est sensée faire cette option ? je ne comprend pas le man ...

Gaby

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Voilà mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option           "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        Option     "NoINT10" "1" ##Avec ou sans ça ne marche pas !

   Identifier  "HD4570"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BusID       "PCI:02:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen"

   Device     "HD4570"

   Monitor    "Monitor"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Voilà !

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut

Vu que je possède une ATI HD 3450 , tu dois sans doute avoir quelques options communes !!

Je te colle mon Xorg.conf 

===> http://tribugentoo.pastebin.com/m324c13af

J'ai rapidement vu le tient et je vois quelques différences !

* Concernant AIGLX 

* Quelques infos supp au niveau de l'écran 

* Plus d'options sur ma CG , mais note que j'utilise le radeonHD

* La section Extension que je ne vois pas chez toi 

* Le DRI en fin de fichier config

* Pas de mode dans ta section Screen ; genre ==> Modes    "1280x1024"

Enfin jette un oeil et vois si çà peut pas aider à modifier le tient 

Mes sections Keyboard et Mouse sont supprimés , vu que hal les gère par  ==> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

Voilà on doit pas être loin !!

RickyLoad

Edit1: Dans ton xorg.log du dessus , on voit bien qu'il detecte 

1 - une HD3200 qui correspond a un rs780

2 - une HD4500 qui correspond a un m92

Je continue de penser que tu ferais mieux d'essayer un RadeonHD en driver pour ta CG surtout que ces deux drivers figurent ds la liste proposée avec 

===> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README

Edit2 : Si après tout çà , t'as toujours rien !!! Il est clair que ton xorg.conf essaie d'associer ton écran à ta carte sous l'appellation HD3200 ! comme le signale Gaby

donc en 2e j'essaierais bien de lui indiqué le changement de port 

==> PCI: (0:1:5:0)

----------

## Gaby

Salut,

J'ai du mal a te suivre là pour le xorg.conf ...

Tu donne ton log avec :

```
(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "HD3200" 
```

mais tu précise : *Max la menace wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ben toujours écran noir, reboot & cie ! (de plus je viens de voir que mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf était vide...)

 

Si tu as le log avec un xorg.conf vide ça n'est pas surprenant qu'il utilise le 1er device donc la HD3200.

Ensuite tu nous donne un fichier xorg.conf détaillé et qui semble bon mais nous n'avons pas vu de log l'utilisant.

+1 pour radeonHD, je le trouve plus clair dans sa sortie dans xorg.log et on est sur du support de tes chipsets. Tu as juste à remplacer "radeon" par "radeonhd".

Gaby

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Bon le xorg.conf j'ai essayé de le compléter à la main.

Les infos sup' au niveau du moniteur... ça va être un peu dûr... j'ai pomé le manuel de l'ordi avec les infos qui vont avec ! Mais j'ai rajouter un ModeLine grâce à gtf (avec comme résolution 1600x900 et un rafraichissement de 60Hz)

Pour ma CG, j'ai essayé d'en mettre le maximum

Pour les extensions je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il faut mettre.

Pour le DRI le 0666 correspond à quoi ?

Pour les modes j'ai rajouter "1600x900", qui ait la résolution matrice de l'écran d'après le net !

Ensuite j'ai viré tout ce qui ait clavier et souris ! Et voilà ce que ça donne :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   ModeLine     "1600x900_60.00" 119.00 1600 1696 1864 2128 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "HD4570"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BusID       "PCI:02:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen"

   Device     "HD4570"

   Monitor    "Monitor"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

startx et... écran noir ! Log vide ! xorg.conf vidé (heureusement j'ai gardé une sauvegarde) !

 *Quote:*   

> Edit2 : Si après tout çà , t'as toujours rien !!! Il est clair que ton xorg.conf essaie d'associer ton écran à ta carte sous l'appellation HD3200 ! comme le signale Gaby
> 
> donc en 2e j'essaierais bien de lui indiqué le changement de port
> 
> ==> PCI: (0:1:5:0)

 

Je veux bien... mais on fait comment ? Dans le xorg.conf il me semble que c'est assez explicite !

 *Quote:*   

> Voilà on doit pas être loin !! 

 

J'espère que c'est juste Xorg qu'est comme ça ! :p En tout cas merci !

EDIT :J'ai changé radeon par radeonhd ! Je vous montre le log :

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #8 SMP Tue Dec 8 16:27:51 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 13 December 2009  01:19:50PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 14 17:37:01 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "HD4570"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   M98   : Radeon M98 Mobility.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   M96   : Radeon M96 Mobility.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.2.5, built from dist of git branch master, commit cb54f48b

(II) Primary Device is: 

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Alors là il cherche bien sur la HD4570, mais il veut pas marcher ! Et j'ai pas d'écran noir !  :Very Happy:  (je ne sais pas si on peut dire que c'est une avancée)

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Essaie de recompiler ton xorg-server , sans oublier tes drivers qui vont avec 

 ==> emerge -1av `qlist -IC x11-driver`

----------

## Max la menace

Salut !

Non... ça ne marche toujours pas... comme tout à l'heure pas d'écran noir et le même log !

EDIT :Maintenant je me demande si l'écran n'est pas branché sur la HD3200... quand j'ai changé pour qu'il charge sur la 3200 en rajoutant :

```
Section "Device"

     Identifier         "HD3200"

     Driver             "radeonhd"

     VendorName    "ATI"

     BusID             "PCI:01:05:0"

EndSection
```

Et en modifiant :

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device     "HD4570" #A la place j'ai mis HD3200

    Monitor    "Monitor"

    #Et tout et tout

EndSection
```

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #8 SMP Tue Dec 8 16:27:51 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 14 December 2009  06:30:31PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 14 19:01:12 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "HD3200"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0:1:5:0) 1002:9612:1025:0236 ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xafdf0000/65536, 0xafe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:9553:1025:0237 ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 1.2.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEONHD: X driver for the following AMD GPG (ATI) graphics devices:

   RV505 : Radeon X1550, X1550 64bit.

   RV515 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1600; FireGL V3300, V3350.

   RV516 : Radeon X1300, X1550, X1550 64-bit, X1600; FireMV 2250.

   R520  : Radeon X1800; FireGL V5300, V7200, V7300, V7350.

   RV530 : Radeon X1300 XT, X1600, X1600 Pro, X1650; FireGL V3400, V5200.

   RV535 : Radeon X1300, X1650.

   RV550 : Radeon X2300 HD.

   RV560 : Radeon X1650.

   RV570 : Radeon X1950, X1950 GT; FireGL V7400.

   R580  : Radeon X1900, X1950; AMD Stream Processor.

   R600  : Radeon HD 2900 GT/Pro/XT; FireGL V7600/V8600/V8650.

   RV610 : Radeon HD 2350, HD 2400 Pro/XT, HD 2400 Pro AGP; FireGL V4000.

   RV620 : Radeon HD 3450, HD 3470.

   RV630 : Radeon HD 2600 LE/Pro/XT, HD 2600 Pro/XT AGP; Gemini RV630;

      FireGL V3600/V5600.

   RV635 : Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670.

   RV670 : Radeon HD 3690, 3850, HD 3870, FireGL V7700, FireStream 9170.

   R680  : Radeon HD 3870 X2.

   M52   : Mobility Radeon X1300.

   M54   : Mobility Radeon X1400; M54-GL.

   M56   : Mobility Radeon X1600; Mobility FireGL V5200.

   M58   : Mobility Radeon X1800, X1800 XT; Mobility FireGL V7100, V7200.

   M62   : Mobility Radeon X1350.

   M64   : Mobility Radeon X1450, X2300.

   M66   : Mobility Radeon X1700, X1700 XT; FireGL V5250.

   M68   : Mobility Radeon X1900.

   M71   : Mobility Radeon HD 2300.

   M72   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400; Radeon E2400.

   M74   : Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT.

   M76   : Mobility Radeon HD 2600;

      (Gemini ATI) Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT.

   M82   : Mobility Radeon HD 3400.

   M86   : Mobility Radeon HD 3650, HD 3670, Mobility FireGL V5700.

   M88   : Mobility Radeon HD 3850, HD 3850 X2, HD 3870, HD3870 X2.

   RS600 : Radeon Xpress 1200, Xpress 1250.

   RS690 : Radeon X1200, X1250, X1270.

   RS740 : RS740, RS740M.

   RS780 : Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300 Series.

   RV770 : Radeon HD 4800 Series; Everest, K2, Denali ATI FirePro.

   R700  : Radeon R700.

   M98   : Radeon M98 Mobility.

   RV730 : Radeon HD4670, HD4650.

   M96   : Radeon M96 Mobility.

   RV710 : Radeon HD4570, HD4350.

(II) RADEONHD: version 1.2.5, built from dist of git branch master, commit cb54f48b

(II) Primary Device is: 

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) RADEONHD(0): Selected ShadowFB.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Unknown card detected: 0x9612:0x1025:0x0236.

   If - and only if - your card does not work or does not work optimally

   please contact radeonhd@opensuse.org to help rectify this.

   Use the subject: 0x9612:0x1025:0x0236: <name of board>

   and *please* describe the problems you are seeing

   in your message.

(--) RADEONHD(0): Detected an RS780 on an unidentified card

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xafdf0000 to 0x7f43e1af1000 (size 0x00010000)

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Cannot allocate 0 bytes of memory for BIOS image

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Init: failed

(--) RADEONHD(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte

(II) RADEONHD(0): Direct rendering not officially supported on R600 and up

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" initialized.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) RADEONHD(0): Detected VGA mode.

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Failed to retrieve the minimum PLL output clock from ATOM.

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Failed to retrieve the maximum PLL output clock from ATOM.

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Failed to retrieve the Pixel Clock clock from ATOM.

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Failed to retrieve the reference clock clock from ATOM.

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00000000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): FB: Allocated Cursor Image at offset 0x00004000 (size = 0x00004000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Connectors: failed

(EE) RADEONHD(0): RHDConnectorsInit: Failed to retrieve Connector information.

(EE) RADEONHD(0): Card information has invalid connector information

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 0" removed.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 1" removed.

(II) RADEONHD(0): I2C bus "RHD I2C line 2" removed.

(II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Teardown: failed

(II) UnloadModule: "radeonhd"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

Et donc les erreurs sont :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) RADEONHD(0): Cannot allocate 0 bytes of memory for BIOS image
> 
> (EE) RADEONHD(0): Failed to retrieve the minimum PLL output clock from ATOM.
> 
> (EE) RADEONHD(0): Failed to retrieve the maximum PLL output clock from ATOM.
> ...

 

----------

## Gaby

Re

Une piste :

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> Among the new features in the RadeonHD 1.3.0 driver include support for HDMI audio with the RS690 and R700 ASICs, basic power management support, EXA acceleration is enabled by default, fixed back-light handling, overhauled cursor handling, many bug fixes, and the start of some developer's documentation. Newly supported in this driver update are the support for RV740, M92, M93, and M97 GPUs. 

 

En clair ton chipset n'est supporté que par la dernière version de radeonhd (je suppose que c'est pareil pour radeon les drivers évoluant en parrallèle), il te faut les 1.3 alors que tu tourne en 1.2.5

Tu as de la chance ils viennent de passer en stable (le 10/12).

Donc un petit sync et un emerge -uDNav world et on y verra un peu plus clair.

Gaby

----------

## boozo

je ne veux pas parasiter mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par :

 *Quote:*   

> startx et... écran noir ! Log vide ! xorg.conf vidé (heureusement j'ai gardé une sauvegarde) ! 

 

quant tu configures X en manuel (sans les xorgconfig ou autres cmdline), /etc/X11/xorg.conf n'est jamais "supprimé" / "réécrit" par quoi que ce soit ?   :Shocked: 

@Gaby : je n'avais jamais utilisé auparavant mais il désactive l'usage du module Int10 pour force l'usage de la deuxième carte semble-t-il en mode multihead notamment 

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

>        Option "InitPrimary" "boolean"
> 
>               Use the Int10 module to initialize the primary graphics card.  Normally, only secondary cards  are
> 
>               soft-booted  using  the Int10 module, as the primary card has already been initialized by the BIOS
> ...

 j'avais trouvé ce commentaire qui me semblait assez coller avec ses symptomes sur le tracker de freedesktop alors j'me suis dit des fois que...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Alors pour le xorg.conf je t'assure que si... quand je redémarrais le laptop, je l'ai retrouvé vide ! Mais maintenant c'est bon il le fait plus !

Ensuite j'ai bien fais une mise à jour :

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -auDNv world
```

et après quelques soucis de paquets bloqués et des fichiers de configuration à mettre à jour... tout est ok ! Donc j'ai lancé startx avec comme fichier de configuration :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   ModeLine     "1600x900_60.00" 119.00 1600 1696 1864 2128 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "HD4570"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "HD3200"

   Driver       "radeonhd"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BusID       "PCI:01:05:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen"

   Device     "HD3200"

   Monitor    "Monitor"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

et le log m'affiche :

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.6.5
> 
> Release Date: 2009-10-11
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

Et si je remplace par la HD4570, j'ai un écran noir, reboot, et tout et tout ! Alors je ne sais plus quoi penser. Est-ce que l'écran est branché sur la HD4570 et alors quand je lui indique la HD3200 c'est normal que j'ai ce log ? Ou est-ce qu'il est branché sur la HD3200 et alors c'est normal que j'ai un écran noir quand j'lui dis de regarder sur la HD4570 ? C'est à devenir dingue !

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon ben l'ai coriace cette ATI !!

Je viens de voir un truc suite a un post retrouvé !!

concernant ton xorg.conf

==> Il faut vérifier le fichier créé. Notamment la présence dans la section “Screen” du paramètre “DefaultDepth 24”, ainsi que dans la section “DRI” du paramètre “Mode 666”. Sans cela vous obtiendrez un écran noir. 

Hors tu n'as ni l'un ni l'autre 

```

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen"

   Device     "HD3200"

   Monitor    "Monitor"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Vérifie auprès du mien ==> http://tribugentoo.pastebin.com/m324c13af

Je pense autrement qu'il faut mieux insister sur la HD4570 qui est la vraie valeur de ta carte !!

Edit: Sinon tout en sauvegardant ton xorg.conf actuel , t'as essayé de redemarrer juste sous hal !! en virant ton xorg.conf justement

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Bon... ça avance ! J'ai récupéré le xorg.conf de RickyLoad en modifiant un peu la section Files (vu que certains n'existent pas chez moi !). Ce qui donne :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "X.Org Configured"

   Screen      0     "screen" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load        "ddc"

   Load        "vbe"

   Load        "GLcore"

   Load        "dbe"

   Load        "dri"

   Load        "extmod"

   Load        "glx"

   Load        "bitmap"

   Load        "record"

   Load      "dri2"

   SubSection "extmod"

           Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection 

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option          "AIGLX" "on" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "monitor"

   VendorName   "Acer"

   ModelName    "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option          "DPMS" "true" 

   ModeLine       "1600x900_60.00" 119.00 1600 1696 1864 2128 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier     "hd4570"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

        VendorName     "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName      "Radeon HD 4570"

        Option         "AccelMethod" "exa" # default shadowfb

        Option     "DRI"   "true"

        BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier     "hd3200"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

        VendorName     "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName      "Radeon HD 3200"

        Option         "AccelMethod" "exa" # default shadowfb

        Option     "DRI"   "true"

        BusID          "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier    "screen"

   Device        "hd4570"

   Monitor       "monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x900"       

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite" "enable"

   Option       "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode            0666

EndSection
```

J'ai toujours mon écran noir ! Mais je ne suis plus obligé de rebooter... Et oui... MON CLAVIER FONCTIONNE !!! J'ai réussis à retourner sur tty et à récupérer le log ! (j'ai mis en rouge les erreurs et en orange les avertissements)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.5
> 
> Release Date: 2009-10-11
> ...

 

Voilà ! J'ai lu aussi qu'il y avait une histoire d'option vba qu'on rajouter au kernel sur grub, mais j'ai pas compris grand chose et je ne sais pas du tout si c'est lié ! Enfin bon ! j'espère qu'on va finir par y arriver... ça fait quand même plus de 2 semaines !

Et franchement merci parce que c'est pas partout qu'on peut trouver une aussi bonne aide !

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Est ce que en collant ces infos chopés dans ton dernier log , 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "monitor"

DisplaySize     382 215

VendorName   "LGD"

   ModelName    "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option          "DPMS" "true"

Modeline "1400x1050" 108.00 1400 1444 1556 1684 1050 1051 1054 1066

EndSection

T'arrives à avoir  autre chose qu'un écran noir dans un premier temps , après tu pourras peaufiner sans doute

Edit : J'ai trouvé ce post ou bizarrement le posteur a les mêmes messages d'erreur , mais j'avoue ne pas tout comprendre , si t'y arrives toutefois   :Confused: 

==> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=77881

A part le fait qu'il pense avoir eu un un prob avec son Hal qui ne se lançait pas !!!

==> rc-update show ===> hald |      default

Sinon ==> #rc-update add hald default

Allez et colle nous un beau Kde 4.3 la dessus après ........................  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Bon ! J'ai un peu lu ! Alors hal est bien lancé ! L'histoire avec le intel driver j'ai pas trop compris (surtout que j'ai un AMD) ! Ca commence à devenir rageant ! Surtout qu'il me faut mon ordi assez vite pour que j'puisse bosser un peu... C'est vraiment décourageant !  :Sad: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon là je commence a ramer   :Sad: 

Dans les posts précédents , y'a engil qui a le même matos que toi, faudrait voir avec ces fichiers de config !!

engil a écrit

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon radeonhd"

engil@laptoo ~ $ eix -I xorg             

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers                 

     

     Installed versions:  1.7(18:17:57 10/29/09)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_vesa

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[U] x11-base/xorg-server

     

     Installed versions:  1.7.1(19:10:38 10/30/09)(hal nptl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

engil@laptoo ~ $ eix -I xf86-input

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  2.1.3 (~)2.2.2 2.2.5 (~)2.3.0 (~)2.3.1 {debug hal}

     Installed versions:  2.3.0(21:02:22 10/29/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  (~)6.11.0 6.12.1-r1 (~)6.12.2 6.12.4 {debug}

     Installed versions:  6.12.4(21:03:26 10/29/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

     Available versions:  1.2.3 (~)1.2.4 1.2.5 (~)1.3.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.3.0(21:04:02 10/29/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

     Description:         Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

[I] sys-apps/hal

     

     Installed versions:  0.5.13-r2(11:36:01 08/03/09)(X acpi crypt kernel_linux -apm -consolekit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -laptop -policykit -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal

     Description:         Hardware Abstraction Layer

engil@laptoo ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]

Voila, a comparer :)

```

T'as vérifier si t'as les mêmes versions d'installées  que lui ?

Au pire chope ses infos !!

En plus comme il te le dit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin ayant la même carte, il vaut mieux pour l'instant utiliser les drivers opensource, configurer clavier et souris via HAL, moi dans cette config je n'ai pas besoin de xorg.conf.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Max la menace

Salut,

Bon... je pense que je vais réinstaller Ubuntu... j'installerais virtualbox et je virtualiserais Gentoo... Si j'arrive à la faire marcher sur une machine virtuelle... ça devrait marcher en dur ! Je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Ouaih c'est toi qui voit mais je trouve toujours dommage de laisser tomber si près du but   :Sad: 

Ta carte est detectée , certes y'a des blems encore ds le log mais bon j'aurais essayé d'autres trucs avant de renoncer 

- le driver Radeon a la place du HD 

- recompiler quelques trucs style ==> Xorg-server , les drivers 

- voir la config du hal 

- passer une commande au boot comme précisé ici 

==> http://forums.archlinux.fr/topic4870.html

Enfin c'est toi qui voit ........... Mais bon rien que en fouillant .

A bientôt sinon......

RickyLoad

----------

## Max la menace

Je laisse pas tomber ! :p

Juste j'vais fouiller sur une machine virtuel parcequ'il me faut mon ordi pour bosser (un tout p'tit peu quand même) ! Et logiquement, s'il marche sur machine virtuel, j'devrais réussir à le faire marcher sur mon ordi ! Enfin une distribution comme Gentoo, même si elle est galère à installer, c'est toujours un régal du l'utiliser ! (même si je n'ai vu que la console ! :p)

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Ok j'avais mal compris alors , à très bientôt   :Smile: 

----------

## engil

Malheureusement tu ne pourras pas régler ton problème via une machine virtuelle je pense, il y a un device spécial qui est crée pour la partie graphique, avec driver générique style vesa. Tu n'auras donc pas les mêmes erreurs.

Pour le souci d'origine, ça passerais les doigts dans le nez s'il n'y avait pas cette maudite HD3200, c'est à mon avis la cause principale.

Sachant que c'est un portable, c'est un peu bizarre d'avoir deux puces graphiques, mais si la HD3200 est une puce intégrée sur la carte mère, c'est peut être possible de la désactiver dans le BIOS.

Concernant ce que j'ai posté, je suis en full ~amd64, donc les numéros de version ne seront peut être pas identiques ...

Voilà, bonne chance pour la suite  :Smile: 

----------

